# Countdown haha



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you know, it's such a long time since I got to make any topic in the kidding koral, I'm getting withdrawal symptoms :greengrin: 

So I figured I'd start a thread for Demi and Harmony haha...

So Demi is on day 141 and Harmony is on day 146... um , To go??? :sigh: 

should I start the coffee yet?  

or... um... just die of suspense?

The 'orrible thing is not even knowing if they're bred yet... gah... 1.5 weeks til I know for Demi and 2.5 for Harmie... eep.

*dies*

LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I say go ahead and start on the  . That way you can be with the rest of us that will doing :hair: either now or very soon.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see a problem with starting early!!! LOL!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you'll be mad in a week... :help:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> should I start the coffee yet?


Oh yes please do, join the :hair: club!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> you'll be mad in a week... :help:


 :ROFL: 
Join the :hair: club ....LOL


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

getting nervous... a whole week yet before I know about Demi... aaargh... I'm gonna dai :hair: (and 2 weeks for Harmony!!!)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in the same situation...WAITING! I'm out of coffee! OMG gotta run be back in a few (with coffee).LOL!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

this is the weekend... where I should know if Demi's pregnant :? Well monday or tuesday anyway. . . *screams* :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont have to start counting down quiet yet. Kidding season doesn't start here 'till February and March. But, i'm ready for it to begin, I want some colorful LaMancha doelings .


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

psssh redneck_acres - start now! why not? :ROFL: 

you might's well drive yourself crazeh now then when the fun DOES start you'll already be crazy and no one will notice any difference.

LW :leap:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

:slapfloor:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Monday morning... no sign of heat from Demi

It was 3 weeks ago today that we took Demi to the buck - in the evening - and she was just coming into heat...

how long does that mean I have to wait for... til I know... 2 or 3 days?? :shrug: 

*dies of suspense*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Tuesday morning... no heat... now 22 days since she was taken to the buck. This time 3 weeks ago she was in raging heat at the buck's...

what do y'all think? :scratch: How long til I'm sure??


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

First, relax, you're so tense. I'd say it's pretty safe to say she's bred...did you track her previous heats? I'd watch her for another day or so...but she's probably bred...so congrats!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I caaant relaaaaax *dies*

22 days ago was the first time she was observed in heat this year... she's a very... obnoxiously "silent" girl. So I'm hoping she's not in heat and I'm not noticing... :shrug: But like, she's showing NO signs!

anyway I'll go see her again tonight before I leave and my friend can HOPEFULLY watch her tomorrow. I will be gone 5 days - during which time my other goat's supposed to come round - so hopefully she is watched properly AND doesnt come round... eep *faints*

at this time of year I kinda hate goats :angry:


----------

